# Blaulicht/Signallicht zeichnen



## robbatse (1. Juni 2005)

hmm...
ich versuche mich gerade verzweifelt an einem stilisierten vektorbild einer rundum-signalleuchte. kann mir jemand einige inspirationen geben? links, skizzen, cliparts, fonts?
danke im vorraus...

robbatse


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Juni 2005)

Soll das ganze Comic-mäßig rüber kommen oder eher realistisch?


----------



## Ellie (3. Juni 2005)

Moin,

schau doch mal in der Bildsuche bei google oder anderen Suchmaschinen, google wirft mir alleine 4.700 Ergebnisse zum Stichwort Blaulicht heraus.

Genug Inspiration *fg* ?

LG,
Ellie


----------

